
Special Sciences: The Disunity of Science as a Working Hypothesis (1974) [pdf] - dstrohmaier
https://fewd.univie.ac.at/fileadmin/user_upload/inst_ethik_wiss_dialog/Fodor__J._1974._Special_sciences_in_Synhtese.pdf
======
8bitsrule
See also: Polanyi, _Personal Knowledge_ and _The Tacit Dimension_.

